# AIR COMPRESSOR



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone else heard of using an air compressor and a blower to skin your animals? They say hang it at the neck and make a slit in the bottom leg big enough to insert the blower and it will just blow them up like a ballon and seperate all fat from skin. Then, let off and just make your normal cuts and it will fall right off. Anyone here tried that?


----------



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

never heard of such a thing but it sounds it would work have you tried it yet??


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

not yet. but today is opening day for bow season. gonna maybe try it tomorrow morning.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Trapper99 said:


> Has anyone else heard of using an air compressor and a blower to skin your animals? They say hang it at the neck and make a slit in the bottom leg big enough to insert the blower and it will just blow them up like a ballon and seperate all fat from skin. Then, let off and just make your normal cuts and it will fall right off. Anyone here tried that?


I've heard of using this technique with a hose and water to separate the skin from the meat in a snapping turtle.

Here is a link to it.
http://www.forum.minnesotawaterfowler.c ... ght=turtle


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Ok. I done some research and actually found a website that sells, kits. It comes with the blower and like 8 different guage needles for this. It's called air skinner. It was only like 40 bucks for the smaller kit. You guys might want to check it out... Airskinner.com


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

That looks cool. I will definitely be trying that!. I think I will just sharpen a needle used to inflate a basketball.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

yea thats what i'm gonna do. I have a smaller air compressor that plugs into a cig lighter in your truck that way you can just plug it up when you start skinning and it would make skinning your ***** a heck of a lot quicker and won't have to spend much time at the ball of your truck skinning them. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would have to laugh when the first critter blows up like a tire sending bits and pieces all over. I can see it now. A cloud of fur. Is it really that hard to skin an animal? come on guys, I just want to see someone try this method, just to see how big a hole you can blow in the side. I know it's sick.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Dont you think the air will escape through the hole from the bullet :-? Time to man up and grab a hold of some hide and dont be afraid to tug a little :beer: By the time that guy gets a compressor pumped up and the hose out and the animal all blown up, i bet a good skinner could have two coyote pelts laying right next to his feet waiting to be fleshed!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used a few skinning machines, and i was able to get a coyote skinned out in about 4 minutes sometimes less. Fleshing took a bit longer, but it wasn't long.

It was basically a wench attached to a gambrel, with clamping arms about mid thy, 12" or so apart that the hind leg fur clamped to. It pulled straight up and let me tell you if you're not careful it'll rip a hide pretty fn quick.

xdeano


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

works awesome for coyotes. when you have a lot of critters to get through, anything helps.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys check out the web site www.airskinner.com. They have a demo video of this. It looks viable to me. They are using it on a deer and it seems to work good.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I watched the video, The only question I have is why on a gutted deer the air didn't force a rip right where it was gutted and release all the air, it seems like the weak edge would cause some problems. I'd have to see this done on a coyote.

xdeano


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I hear that! I was interested to see if it would make it any easier. I am now disabled to the point of having to quit, but the fire still burns hot......


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I find it hard to believe, that if this method really is the bees knees when it comes to peeling critters, and considering air compressors have been around for quite some time, and man has been peeling critters for alot longer, that it wasnt discovered earlier.

Gimmick.


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

ive only ever used it on coyotes freshly killed with still warm carcasses. worked great for that. saw it on a coyote hunting movie my buddy had so we tried it. you still have to make all your same cuts just no pulling, which isnt that bad anyway.


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

dont know how it would work on cold carcasses, and how many times do you still have one of those by the time you get to skinning anyway.,


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have done it a few times. didn't help as much as expected. where it did make a difference was with partially frozen dogs. just remember not to stand in front of any "exits". blood and other matter can come out, there is a bullet hole in there you know.  a mechanical skinner is the best way to go. i still need to weld one up, they really take the work and time out of the coyote skinning.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

well i saw this post a few days ago and checked out the link. just for giggles i went to walmart and grabbed a pistol grip blower attatchment for my compressor. it's pretty similar to what the air skinner guys are selling but it cost about 6 bucks. i've got a whole heap of cold critters that have been frozen in the bed of my truck for a good 2 weeks now. i know, i should have skinned them as i got them but i had some things come up.

i tried it out on a fox first, and you know i'm pretty impressed with what it can do. i was able to get the fox skun in about a quarter of the time it had been taking me. and yeah, i did 'over inflate' and had a pop in the hide, but it happened to split exactley where i was going to make my back side cut anyway. didn't blow guts or blood or fur everywhere, but then again this guy was frozen pretty solid.

i didn't put any excess holes into the hide and it came right off. now with a fresh critter i don't think something like this is necessary. i gave this method a shot because i had 16 frozen critters to skin and i don't have a whole lot of time to mickey-mouse around. i'd say give it a shot, but you can find something a lot cheaper and just as effective than what those guys are selling.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

any type of tapered inflation nozzle works. like the ones used for air mattresses. i used to have an old stem from a tractor tube that i bologna cut (angled cut) that worked. recently i started using this method again. on warm critters it actually worked a little better. no miracles here. it makes for a little less fatigue after skinning multiple dogs though.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

ive seen the ads and commercials but never thought much of it. it seems to be a good idea so you can stay up on your skinning if you got critters piling in. for those of you that have had success, where did you insert the needle at?


----------

